# Brla



## allnew2 (Jan 2, 2020)

All about accountability, and retraining all team members on how to pull , backstock and audit . If team members don’t improve within two weeks they are out of the Backroom and straight to cashier if they are lucky and need hours. 
How you guys do it?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> All about accountability, and retraining all team members on how to pull , backstock and audit . If team members don’t improve within two weeks they are out of the Backroom and straight to cashier if they are lucky and need hours.
> How you guys do it?


I agree. It’s all about training and how to avoid errors. I was put in a red store to fix this and started out the year 88%. Got them trending green and we actually will end the year green.


----------



## Staffwoman (Jan 7, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I agree. It’s all about training and how to avoid errors. I was put in a red store to fix this and started out the year 88%. Got them trending green and we actually will end the year green.



What does "avoid errors" mean?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 7, 2020)

Staffwoman said:


> What does "avoid errors" mean?


The most easily avoidable errors are AIS and Ghosts.

Not hitting AIS is the easiest one. Instead of hitting AIS just exit the batch, audit the location and go back into the batch. This both fixes the error and avoids creating a ghost. 

Avoiding a ghost is easy and also doesn’t mess us your backroom. If MOVE wants you to pull 5 of something because there is 5 located there but there is actually only 4 in that location, pull the 4 but tell move you pulled the 5 it wants. This clears out the 5 it thinks is there and won’t show up as a ghost. 

These 2 alone could get most stores green and it’s fixing the errors not just ignoring them. There’s some obvious one like if everyone backstocked and pulled perfectly which let’s be honest will never happen and mistakes happen. 

The last one works but won’t actually fix your backroom, it’ll just avoid getting errors. The easiest way to be 100% everyday is follow the 2 steps above but in order to avoid the 3 error (baffles) you just need to read the description or look at the picture and make sure you’re only scanning the item it wants. I find a lot of TMs are too lazy to look at the pictures and just free scan the location and discover baffles. Again this isn’t recommended because you don’t discover the baffles but if you’re super desperate to look green on paper those 3 things will guarantee you 100% BRLA.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 7, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> The most easily avoidable errors are AIS and Ghosts.
> 
> Not hitting AIS is the easiest one. Instead of hitting AIS just exit the batch, audit the location and go back into the batch. This both fixes the error and avoids creating a ghost.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## ReneP (Nov 20, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> The most easily avoidable errors are AIS and Ghosts.
> 
> Not hitting AIS is the easiest one. Instead of hitting AIS just exit the batch, audit the location and go back into the batch. This both fixes the error and avoids creating a ghost.
> 
> ...


Myday has been hectic for me at my store. When we audit the location and try to get out of the batch. The system adds more items for us to pull in our batch. Is this something your seeing? Or anyone else seeing?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 20, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> The most easily avoidable errors are AIS and Ghosts.
> 
> Not hitting AIS is the easiest one. Instead of hitting AIS just exit the batch, audit the location and go back into the batch. This both fixes the error and avoids creating a ghost.
> 
> ...


How’s that “exit the batch” going for you now? Lol


----------



## rd123 (Nov 20, 2020)

What about the items with counts showing as ‘some’? What I’m currently doing is , when I come across one, I go ahead and take everything out and backstock again with the correct count . Is it the correct way?


----------



## jenna (Nov 20, 2020)

rd123 said:


> What about the items with counts showing as ‘some’? What I’m currently doing is , when I come across one, I go ahead and take everything out and backstock again with the correct count . Is it the correct way?


I AUDIT the WACO on "some" items and push everything in the WACO, and re-backstock correctly.  I also adjust SFQ/CAP as needed.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 20, 2020)

So if you hit All Items Scanned when doing 141s, that pulls everything that is located in that waco? Or just all of the item you are looking for? 

Someone screwed up "my" backroom aisle and removed wacos without delocating the merchandise (bruh WHYYY?) and I want to correct that ish because it's screwing up 141s AND Flex. I was back there pulling when they came to look for something and we both had items to pull from wacos that no longer exist.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 20, 2020)

happygoth said:


> So if you hit All Items Scanned when doing 141s, that pulls everything that is located in that waco? Or just all of the item you are looking for?
> 
> Someone screwed up "my" backroom aisle and removed wacos without delocating the merchandise (bruh WHYYY?) and I want to correct that ish because it's screwing up 141s AND Flex. I was back there pulling when they came to look for something and we both had items to pull from wacos that no longer exist.



It removes all items that you don't scan, but it doesn't have you pull them. They just become baffles. Before hitting All Items Scanned you need to scan one of each DPCI to avoid this. However, flex is the only team that should ever be hitting All Items Scanned. If you're pulling and the item isn't there, you should exit our of your pull, audit the waco, and then jump back into the pull to avoid a BRLA% hit. When flex does it, it doesn't count against the BRLA metric. When you do, it does.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 20, 2020)

happygoth said:


> So if you hit All Items Scanned when doing 141s, that pulls everything that is located in that waco? Or just all of the item you are looking for?
> 
> Someone screwed up "my" backroom aisle and removed wacos without delocating the merchandise (bruh WHYYY?) and I want to correct that ish because it's screwing up 141s AND Flex. I was back there pulling when they came to look for something and we both had items to pull from wacos that no longer exist.


Make a barcode  with my store. And remove the items using the scan function in my day.  Or audit the waco


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 23, 2020)

Planosss said:


> How’s that “exit the batch” going for you now? Lol


Same as before, we’re 90% for units daily so not worried about having someone pull some more stuff


----------



## jenna (Nov 23, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Same as before, we’re *90% for units daily *so not worried about having someone pull some more stuff



90% units pulled daily in 1-4-1s?  How are you seeing this number?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Same as before, we’re 90% for units daily so not worried about having someone pull some more stuff


Small formats 🙄


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 23, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> However, flex is the only team that should ever be hitting All Items Scanned.


What does your Sd think of that ? 🤔


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 24, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> What does your Sd think of that ? 🤔



It doesn't flag an error so he's fine with it.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Small formats 🙄


Lol no... just consistency and routines. I under post my Gm schedule by 250 every week and put it into closers. We pull every area 2-3 times a day then the overnight team does a final round at 10pm


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Nov 24, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Lol no... just consistency and routines. I under post my Gm schedule by 250 every week and put it into closers. We pull every area 2-3 times a day then the overnight team does a final round at 10pm


How many trucks do you take a week?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 24, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Lol no... just consistency and routines. I under post my Gm schedule by 250 every week and put it into closers. We pull every area 2-3 times a day then the overnight team does a final round at 10pm


So modernization helped?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 24, 2020)

TheQuietStorm said:


> How many trucks do you take a week?


10-14. Last week 14, 13 this week and 12 next week


----------



## jenna (Nov 30, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Same as before, we’re 90% for units daily so not worried about having someone pull some more stuff


What report shows this number?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 30, 2020)

jenna said:


> What report shows this number?


Pull performance on greenfield or under operations in MPM


----------



## rd123 (Nov 30, 2020)

I used to do 1-4-1s for whole market until recently alone. But now as we have lot of seasonal help , our etl split it between TMs and the pulls are done morning and evening . Now every morning I go in, it’s less than 700 and by store opening it becomes around 300. Then again it starts adding up.  Min number I have seen yet is 200 something .


----------

